# Cpanel



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

Does anybody know of a good cpanel web host?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

http://xenweb.net/forums/register.php?referrerid=64


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

We have had no big problems (and minor ones quickly resolved) with hosting a few sites using Lunarpages' Business Hosting plan.


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

we have cPanel hosting for low prices, or free depending on your needs.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

namenotfound

I am not sure that is exactly what he is asking for

an affiliate link to a forum with no real information until he signs up isn't helpful

I am going to assume you made a mistake with the link & give you the benefit of the doubt

haswalt

if you want to get customers give some details on your site not just say email me as that looks like a scam to many people

I would seriously consider removing your signature until you have a working website as otherwise visitors go once & will never go back

they will assume you are either a schoolboy running it from your back bedroom or totally incompetent

Forum rules do state



> # Spamming/Advertising - You cannot post advertisements of any sort in any forum. This includes products, services, or web sites from which you'd directly or indirectly benefit in any way.
> 
> * EXCEPTIONS (may be objected to, at the discretion of the moderators)
> 1. Unaffiliated Announcements - If you see a great deal somewhere, you're welcome to share it with everyone by posting it in the "General Opinions and Reviews" forum if and only if you are completely unaffiliated with that deal.
> 2. Signatures - When posting a useful response, you may include your own web page (or that of your company) in the signature of your message. However, this does not precede other rules. (That is to say that you can't mis-use vB Code in your link, provide links to naughty web sites, etc.)


We do give a lot of leeway to members posting in direct response to a query and are somewhat lenient to members with *appropriate* affiliate or company links but these 2 responses are very borderline & not very helpful.

I know several mods who would have just deleted the responses immediately had they been online when the report was made

Please take this as a general warning to make sure that your responses answer the posters query & not use this forum as a source of free advertising


----------



## jack03 (Jan 2, 2007)

Gman121 said:


> Does anybody know of a good cpanel web host?


Try eUKhost ,UK based hosting company which offers best Cpanel web hosting plans.


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry about that, jsut trying to help. i don't offer hosting as a serious service. i jsut have a lot of space and so offer it out free to those here to help them out.

Sorry if a did wrong in trying to help.

Harry


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

haswalt said:


> Sorry about that, jsut trying to help. i don't offer hosting as a serious service. i jsut have a lot of space and so offer it out free to those here to help them out.
> 
> Sorry if a did wrong in trying to help.
> 
> Harry


Harry

I don't consider you are doing anything wrong and offering some free hosting could be a valuable service to some people but when I see an unfinished website with broken links & a message saying email me with no further details then I, along with many others get very suspicious

there are so many cons & scams on the net that we expect everything that isn't 100% perfect to be a scam and dodgy web hosting is a current problem area


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well the website I linked to gives:



> cPanel 9
> Addon Domains, Parked Domains
> PHP, Perl, CGI, SSI, MySQL, Postgresql, Frontpage Extensions
> Webmail, POP3, IMAP
> ...


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Gman121 said:


> Does anybody know of a good cpanel web host?


What is your price range?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

namenotfound said:


> Well the website I linked to gives:


check the link you gave

it is a registration page for a forum not a page with any details or information

that is why I suggested you had made a mistake when posting the link


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

dvk01 said:


> check the link you gave
> 
> it is a registration page for a forum not a page with any details or information
> 
> that is why I suggested you had made a mistake when posting the link


Well in order to get the hosting, you have to REGISTER.

Next time I'll include the details in


> tags when linking to the register page, is that ok?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> Well in order to get the hosting, you have to REGISTER.
> 
> Next time I'll include the details in [quote] tags when linking to the register page, is that ok?


lol.


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

Fair enough see your point.

Thing is started doing my website, moved to another company and now am no longer allowed to offer web design as part of my contract, but there is nothing stopping me offering hosting. I just haven't had time to sort it out yet.

Apologies


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 10, 2007)

give a try to
www.techiehost.org


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello. http://xenweb.net is my site.
There are 4 free plans and one paid plan. (I threw up the paid plan for testing purposes).
The smallest plan is quoted below. In order to request the "Basic" plan you must have 5 posts. You do not have to revisit the forum once you get your hosting but I'd appreciate it if you did.



> Basic - 5 Posts
> Webspace (MB): 50 MB
> Bandwidth (MB): 1000 MB
> Email Accounts: 999
> ...


----------

